# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Máy cắt Plasma CNC của Công Ty TNHH Hệ Thống Tự MTA sản xuất

## CNC24H.COM

Do nhu cầu mở rộng quy mô sản xuất Công ty MTA chúng tôi đã đầu tư trang bị những máy móc thiết bị hiện đại phục vụ công việc sản xuất máy cắt plasma cnc hiện đại nhất . 
Được xây dựng trên một khoảng đất tương đối rộng ,vị trí giao thông thuận tiện và nằm gần cụm công nghiệp Ngọc Hồi đó là sự thuận lợi cho việc giao thương và sản xuất của công ty giống như ông cha ta đã có câu “Buôn có bạn bán có phường” .



Nhà xưởng được thiết kế kết cấu nhà thép vững chắc có hệ thống quạt công nghiệp , quạt thông gió đảm bảo nhà xưởng luôn thông thoáng. Thiết bị máy móc phục vụ quá trình sản xuất như máy chấn , máy phay , máy cắt ,… được đầu tư lớn với chất lượng và công suất làm việc lớn .
Nhà xưởng có quy mô lớn nên đã đáp ứng được nhu cầu sản xuất các đơn hàng và cung ứng các sản phẩm ra thị trường một cách tốt nhất . Công ty Hệ Thống Tự Động MTA với trên 10 năm kinh nghiệm tư vấn, lắp đặt sản xuất máy CNC, MTA luôn cam kết cung cấp sản phẩm Máy Cắt Plasma CNC chất lượng cao cho khách hàng. Sản phẩm máy căt Plasma CNC của MTA đã hân hạnh nhận được bằng khen “Top 100 thương hiệu sản phẩm nổi tiếng chất lượng Quốc gia” cùng với những tuyên dương, ghi nhận nổi bật trong lĩnh vực ứng dụng công nghệ cắt Plasma CNC.

*Về chất lượng sản phẩm*
- Các kỹ sư lắp máy tại MTA đều là các kỹ sư học tại các trường đại học kỹ thuật có tiếng tại Hà Nội, họ có hiểu biết kỹ thuật cao, tay nghề cao và có tâm huyết với máy plasma cnc
- Máy cắt Plasma CNC của MTA sản xuất là kết quả của quá trình thai nghén, nghiên cứu, lắp ráp, cải tiến trong nhiều năm nên hiện nay máy đã đạt được chất lượng tốt với đường cắt sắc nét, mịn màng, máy rất ít khi phải bảo hành, sửa chữa.

- MTA có nhà xưởng rộng rãi, các máy móc hiện đại và có quy trình chuyên môn hóa với từng công đoạn sản xuất nhằm tạo nên chất lượng sản phẩm tốt và đồng đều.

- Tất cả các linh kiện lắp máy đều do MTA chủ động nhập khẩu và đều đã qua quá trình kiểm tra chất lượng trong một thời gian dài nên khi lắp máy sẽ đảm bảo được chất lượng máy

- MTA có 1 hệ thống tiêu chuẩn để kiểm soát chất lượng cho từng công đoạn của sản phẩm như: kiểm soát quá trình hàn, quá trình gia công phay cơ khí chính xác, quá trình lắp ráp các ray trượt và các bộ phận cấu thành máy. ..

- Trước khi xuất xưởng, tất cả các máy cắt plasma của MTA đều được kiểm tra trong 72 giờ, đầy đủ về dung sai, độ ồn, kiểm tra về tốc độ và quá trình hoạt động của hệ thống cắt Plasma, Oxygas có ổn định không, do đó quý khách có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng máy của công ty MTA



http://cnc24h.com

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn, Diyodira, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hế hế chúc mừng cụ chủ nhóe

----------

CNC24H.COM

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

quá xuất sắc ? Chúc mừng những doanh nhân việt

----------


## Hải Cnc24h

ĐẶC ĐIỂM NỔI BẬT CỦA MÁY CẮT PLASMA CNC MTA- PRO
Ưu điểm nổi bật nhất của dòng máy MTA- PRO là tiết kiệm chi phí vì giá thành rẻ nhất. Chi phí đầu tư máy thấp giúp bạn nhanh thu hồi vốn, có được mức giá sản phẩm gia công cạnh tranh so với thị trường

Dòng máy MTA- PRO là dòng máy khung lắp ghép, khung đỡ máy được làm bằng thép công nghiệp I250 liên kết trực tếp với nền nhà xưởng tạo sự chắc chắn. Quá trình lắp đặt được đo bằng các thiết bị đo điện tử và laser cho độ chính xác cao.

Bàn cắt nước tách biệt với hệ thống CNC nên trường hợp tấm phôi cắt nặng cũng không ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng cắt và tạo độ bên cho hệ thống CNC.  Do đó phù hợp với các đơn vị gia công cơ khí nặng.
Dòng máy MTA – PRO có đa dạng khổ hành trình để khách hàng lựa chọn: 1.5m*3m; 2m*4m; 2m*6m; 3m*9m; 3m*12m…Dòng máy này cho phép khách hàng có thể nâng cấp, nối dài khổ hành trình khi nhu cầu sản xuất, gia công tăng lên mà không cầu đầu tư máy mới.

ĐẶC ĐIỂM CHUNG CỦA MÁY CẮT PLASMA CNC MTA- PRO
- HỆ THỐNG CƠ KHÍ:

Trục X được làm bằng sắt hộp dày, chịu lực tốt, hệ số dãn nở vì nhiệt thấp đảm bảo tính ổn định và độ  bền cao. Thanh trượt vuông TBI được sử dụng dẫn hướng cho độ chính xác cao, tuổi thọ cao và dễ dàng bảo trì lắp đặt

Trục Y:  Dầm được làm bằng thép I250 cường lực, chịu lực tốt được gia cố chắn vào nền xưởng bê tông. Thanh răng truyền động và thanh ray dẫn hướng được đo đạc lắp đặt chính xác tạo sự song song, đồng phẳng giúp máy có độ chính xác cao, chuyển động êm ái, không bị rung lắc trong quá trình cắt, do đó quyết định chất lượng đường cắt chính xác, đẹp mịn, rất ít sai số., giúp máy có tuổi thọ lâu dài, sau nhiều năm làm việc vẫn giữ được độ chính xác.
Trục Z nâng hạ sử dụng thanh trượt vuông và vitme bi hãng THK của Nhật Bản, cho chuyển động êm, nhanh và độ bền cao
Vai máy và các mặt bích được gia công trên máy phay CNC công nghiệp, máy laser cho độ đồng phẳng , chính xác .
- HỆ THỐNG ĐIỆN VÀ CNC

Động cơ chuyển động có nhiều lựa chọn cho khách hàng: AC Step ( động cơ bước); AC Hybrid Servo, AC Servo Mitsubishi của Nhật Bản.
Tủ điện được thiết kế thông minh, chi tiết và được sơn tĩnh điện  tạo độ bền.Bộ điều khiển công nghiệp chuyên dụng tích hợp nhiều tính năng ưu việt cho việc cắt plasma và oxy-gas, dễ sử dụng và vận hành: tự động căn phôi, nhớ vị trí khi mất điện, di chuyển demo thuận - ngược chỉ với một nút bấm
Sử dụng bộ điều khiển từ xa không dây, khoảng cách điều khiển là 30m, dễ dàng cho việc lấy gốc phôi, thuận tiện tiết kiệm thời gian cho việc thao tác.
Sử dụng bộ THC cho độ nhạy cao, phản ứng nhanh với độ mấp mô của phôi cắt, cho đường cắt đều, đẹp, nâng cao tuổi thọ bép cắt. Bộ THC tích hợp bộ tách áp và chia áp chống nhiễu cho hệ thống chạy ổn định.
Hệ thống chống gãy mỏ bằng cảm biến đa chiều siêu nhạy. Trong quá trình cắt gặp vật cản (như miếng kim loại sau khi cắt bị nhô lên) cảm biến sẽ báo về bộ điều khiển trung tâm để dừng cắt. Đảm bảo an toàn cho mỏ cắt và phôi cắt và máy.
Máy đã được thiết kế làm việc trong môi trường công nghiệp: nước, dầu mỡ, bụi nên có tính ổn định cao, ít phải bảo dưỡng, bảo trì, hệ thống linh kiện thay thế sẵn có.

----------


## Hải Cnc24h

Ưu điểm nổi bật nhất của dòng máy MTA- FINECUT là dòng máy cao cấp với thiết kế mới nhất, có nhiều cải tiến vượt bậc để có thể đáp ứng nhu cầu gia công chi tiết máy cho độ chính xác cao.  Do đó máy cho chất lượng đường cắt cực đẹp, phù hợp với gia công cơ khí chính xác, làm vỏ máng cáp tủ điện, cắt hoa văn mỹ thuật chất lượng cao. Chất lượng đường cắt đẹp không phải bàn luôn các cụ ạ.
Sỡ dĩ em nói như vậy là vì dòng máy FINECUT này của bên em có khung máy được hàn cường lực bằng thép hộp đã khử hoàn toàn ứng suất của vật liệu trước khi phay trên máy phay giường công nghiệp khổ lớn, nên tạo được độ đồng phẳng và song song gần như tuyệt đối giúp máy chuyển động êm ái làm nên đường cắt đẹp, và tăng tuổi thọ cho máy.


ĐẶC ĐIỂM CHUNG CỦA MÁY CẮT PLASMA CNC MTA-FINECUT
1. Hệ Truyền Động:
- Sử dụng 2 động cơ kéo qua hộp số hành tinh cho trục Y và 1 động cơ kéo qua hộp số trục X. Đảm bảo lực kéo dư tải trên 300% trong quá trình chuyển động của máy. Giúp máy chuyển động êm ái , chính xác .
-  Khung máy được hàn cường lực bằng thép hộp đã khử hoàn toàn ứng suất của vật liệu trước khi phay trên máy phay giường công nghiệp khổ lớn, nên tạo được độ đồng phẳng và song song tuyệt đối.



2. Hệ Dẫn Động: 
- Máy sử dụng toàn bộ là ray trượt vuông bi hãng TBI Đài Loan có độ cứng và chính xác cao.


3. Hệ Thống Điều Khiển:
- Sử dụng hệ thống điều khiển công nghiệp chuyên dụng tích hợp chức năng cắt Plasma, cắt Oxy/Gas và lấy dấu.
- Hệ thống có giao diện thân thiện với người sử dụng, thao tác đơn giản dễ hiểu. Nên việc đào tạo cho công nhân vận hành cực kỳ đơn giản.
- Hệ thống điều khiển cho phép cắt oxy/gas và Plasma xuất phát mồi từ một điểm bất kỳ. Từ biên, từ một lỗ mồi hoặc cắt nối tiếp từ các hình đã cắt có thể cắt nhiều hình khác nhau


4. Hệ thống nâng hạ chiều cao tự động:
- Sử dụng bộ THC điều khiển kỹ thuật số cho độ nhạy cao, phản ứng nhanh với độ mấp mô của phôi cắt. Đặc biệt hữu ích khi cắt thép mỏng chạy ở tốc độ cao.

5. Chức năng căn phôi tự động
- Chức năng căn phôi tự động cực kỳ đơn giản: chỉ cần đặt phôi lên bàn cắt lấy 2 điểm máy sẽ tự động xoay hình theo phôi mình đặt

----------


## Hải Cnc24h

Máy cắt plasma cnc của MTA sử dụng bộ điều khiển công nghiệp chuyên dụng với nhiều tính năng tự động ưu việt, giúp hệ thống máy hoạt động liên tục và ổn định, hoàn toàn độc lập với máy tính. Một số tính năng đáng kể như: 



1.	Hỗ trợ 8 ngôn ngữ trong đó có tiếng Việt, tiếng Anh, hỗ trợ chuyển đổi ngôn ngữ khi đang sử dụng một cách dễ dàng
2.	Hỗ trợ thư viện mẫu với 49 hình dạng khác nhau bao gồm cả mô hình lưới
3.	Hỗ trợ EIA code ( G code) và nhiều phần mềm CAM khác nhau : FastCAM, FreeNest, SmartNest, IBE. Hỗ trợ xuất G code với các định dạng TXT, CNC, NC, MPG, B3.
4.	Thiết kế bàn phím nhỏ gọn, dễ dàng  nạp file vào để cắt



5.	Hỗ trợ các công cụ đồ họa ngay trên màn hình : Proportion, Rotate, Mirror.
6.	Sắp xếp hình dạng theo ma trận, đối xứng, xếp chồng lên.
7.	Hệ tọa độ có thể điều chỉnh dễ dàng để lấy gốc tọa độ 2 chiều
8.	Dễ dàng chuyển đổi chức năng cũng như trạng thái thường đóng hoặc thường mở các cổng tín hiệu vào và ra.
9.	Chức năng tự động  chuẩn đoán, để chuẩn đoán các trạng thái chính và tất cả các trang thái IO, tạo điều kiện cho viêc kiểm tra và khắc phục lỗi.
10.	Cung cấp cổng giao điện USB ở phía trước để dễ dàng copy file mẫu
11.	Hệ thống bộ điều khiển công nghiệp có thể nâng cấp dễ dàng bởi cổng USB , hoàn toàn miễn phí và dễ dàng tra cứu lịch sử nâng cấp.



12.	Hỗ trợ nhập và xuất file theo file đơn lẻ và theo tệp
13.	Cho phép hiển thị thời gian: ngày giờ, tuần trên màn hình điều khiển
14.	Cho phép sao lưu và phục hồi dữ liệu gốc
15.	Hỗ trợ 4 quy trình cắt: Gas, Plasma, Marker và Demo với đa dạng các tham số xử lý.
16.	Quy trình cắt Gas và Plasma được tách biệt rõ ràng ở các cổng điều khiển IO
17.	Hỗ trợ điều khiển bộ THC,  hỗ trợ 2 cấp độ gia nhiệt và 3 giao đoạn xuyên thủng khi cắt Gas
18.	Chức năng phản hồi hồ quang plasma, phản hồi định vị, tự động dừng hồ quang plasma tại vị trí góc hoặc khi hết vật liệu
19.	Chức năng tự động tích hợp hồ quang plasma: hiện thị điện áp hồ quang thực tế, thiết lập điện áp hồ quang, thiết lập thông số THC, kiểm soát vị trí và tín hiệu va chạm, điều chỉnh hồ quang.
20.	Kiểm soát hồ quang plasma, hỗ trợ 2 tín hiệu hồ quang đến THC về tốc độ và khoảng cách để đảm bảo máy hoạt động ổn định và an toàn.
21.	Hỗ trợ cắt tại vị trí biên, có thể lưu thời gian gia nhiệt khi cắt tấm dày.
22.	Dễ dàng cài đặt thời gian tăng tốc và giảm tốc
23.	Tùy theo độ dày vật liệu, tốc độ cắt có thể tự động điều chỉnh giảm khi đi dần vào góc, giúp ngăn chặn hiệu  quả việc tia plasma làm cháy máy và các thiết bị xung quanh
24.	Hiển thị trạng thái động, tĩnh của quá trình cắt, hỗ trợ chế độ phóng to, thu nhỏ đề xem  sự di chuyển của đầu cắt trên màn hình đồ họa
25.	Hệ thống DSP cho phép kiểm soát chính xác tốc độ cắt, tiếng ồn và độ rung khi cắt



26.	Tự động nhớ trạng thái làm việc và điển cắt cuối cùng khi bị ngắt điện đột ngột
27.	Chức năng “ cutting offset”  giúp hạn chế việc lãng phí phôi khi phần mềm chuyển đổi từ CAD sang CNC chưa tối ưu việc sắp xếp, hỗ trợ bù mạch cắt, sắp xếp hình cắt và nhân hình cắt. 
28.	Dễ dàng thiết lập và phân quyền khác nhau cho nhiều người sử dụng máy
29.	Hỗ trợ Remote để hoạt động cùng bộ điều khiển từ xa lên đến khoảng cách 30m
30.	Hỗ trợ đèn tín hiệu laser
31.	Dễ dàng thống kê số liệu và lịch sử máy như các thông tin về hệ thống xử lý, thời gian hoạt động và số lần hoạt động…

----------


## Tuấn

Bác cho em hỏi ngu tẹo, em có con máy plasma tự chế, cái THC Proma của em nó ngỏm rùi, bi chừ đặt mua cái mới thì cũng oải, định chuyển sang dùng dạng controller này mà không biết bộ đk chiều cao nó có chạy step được không hay phải thay động cơ DC vào ạ ?

----------


## Hải Cnc24h

Máy cắt Plasma CNC cho chất lượng cắt đẹp, phù hợp với mọi loại hình gia công: từ cơ khí dân dụng đến cơ khí máy móc, bản mã, cơ khí hạng năng
Máy cắt thẳng, mịn, ít sỉ
Hướng dẫn vận hành thành thạo
Đào tạo vẽ mẫu chuyên nghiệp
Chế độ bảo hành lâu dài...
Chi tiết liên hệ: Ms. Hải 0974 258 266

----------


## Hải Cnc24h

Đầu tháng 7 này kỹ thuật MTA tiến hành lắp đặt máy cắt Laser Fiber cho công ty Ngọc Châu tại Bình Chánh- TP Hồ Chí Minh. Trước đó gần 2 năm, đơn vị Ngọc Châu đã lắp đặt và sử dụng máy cắt Plasma CNC của MTA.
Vì chất lượng máy cắt Plasma CNc được MTA lắp đặt khiến bên Ngọc Châu hài lòng và đánh giá cao, nên đã tin tưởng dùng máy Laser Fiber của MTA trong khi có rất nhiều đơn vị khác trên thị trường cũng đã tiếp cận họ.
Trong gần 2 năm lắp đặt máy cho công ty Ngọc Châu, máy vẫn hoạt động liên tục và ổn định, năng suất làm việc của Ngọc Châu tăng lên nhiều, chất lượng sản phẩm đầu ra được cải thiện rõ rệt, giúp uy tín và thương hiệu của Ngọc Châu đi lên. Các sản phảm chính của Ngọc Châu là máy chế biến hạt điều, máy sàng, máy bóc vỏ lụa… Hiện nay thị trường của họ rất rộng khắp từ Sài gòn đến các tỉnh lân cận và Bình Phước.
Do khối lượng công việc gia tăng nhiều, đơn vị Ngọc Châu quyết định đầu tư thêm 1 máy Laser Fiber của MTA dể gia tăng sản lượng và nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm. Hình ảnh lắp đặt máy cắt Laser Fiber chúng tôi sẽ update thêm ở bài sau. Dưới đâu là một vài hình ảnh máy và sản phẩm của máy Plasma CNC mà đơn vị MTA đã lắp đặt gần 2 năm trước đó:



Cắt 10mm bằng máy cắt Plasma CNC MTA thẳng, đẹp và rất mịn.





Máy cắt Plasma CNC MTA lắp đặt gần 2 năm chạy mượt, đường cắt càng ngày càng đẹp.



Qúy khách hàng có nhu cầu tìm hiểu về máy, xin liên hệ
CÔNG TY HỆ THỐNG TỰ ĐỘNG MTA 
Hotline: Ms Hải 0974.258.266
Website: https://cnc24h.com, https://maycncmta.com/
Hà Nội: Số 38 TT6.2 Khu Đô Thị Đại Kim Nguyễn Xiển, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Hồ Chí Minh: 25A Đường 24, P. Linh Đông, Q. Thủ Đức
Nhà máy: Phú Mãn, Quốc Oai, Hà Nội

----------

